
WipeModules: A new CLI tool to free up space by wiping old node_modules folders - bntz
https://github.com/bntzio/wipe-modules
======
rdavis
Very nice. I like that there is an option to set the inactivity threshold.

My method is considerably more primitive but works well enough. It's
disturbing how long this process can take after a few npm installs.

    
    
      function nmpurge --description 'Recursively delete all node_modules folders' --argument target
          if test -z "$target"
              echo "Specify a directory to clean"
              return 1
          end
    
          find "$target" -name "node_modules" -type d -prune -exec rm -rf '{}' +
      end

~~~
bntz
Thanks! Yeah, that works too.

I wrote wipe-modules to be more precise at the moment of wiping out
node_modules, I will add more features soon! :)

